# Sporalische Soundprobleme



## chipspezialist (15. April 2004)

Guten Tag,

Ich habe seit längerer Zeit sporalische Soundaussetzer  . Leider ist bisher niemand in der Lage gewesen mir zu helfen. Mein Computlieferant Vobis war der Meinung ,dass mein Betriebssystem Programme ausführt von denen man normalerweise nicht mitbekommt das sie ausgeführt werden. Ich habe nun Nachgesehen was für neue Prozesse dazu kamen, nur es kamen keine dazu. Vobis hatte kurzeitig eine von meinen Festplatten mit einer von ihren ausgetauscht. Dannach traten keinerlei Probleme mehr auf. Selbst nach einer Formation meiner Festplatte traten die Fehler weiterhin auf  . Könnte mir jemand helfen dieses Problem zu beseitigen? Vielen  Danke im voraus, ich wäre ihnen sehr verbunden.


----------



## Witwenmacher (4. Juni 2004)

Also erstens heisst heisst es sporadisch und zweitens wäre es hilfreich genaueres zu dem Soundproblem zu wissen! Was stimmt denn nicht mit dem Sound?


----------

